# Dye house for small runs?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone have names of US-based dye houses that will do runs as small as 25 garments?

I've reached out to DyeHouse.com and they are not able to assist due to the minimum not being satisfied.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

These guys have no minimum Los Angeles Dye and Wash


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

splathead said:


> These guys have no minimum Los Angeles Dye and Wash


Thanks Joe! I'm on their site now reading some info and will contact them next week.


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

splathead said:


> These guys have no minimum Los Angeles Dye and Wash


They do, actually. According to the response I received from them, it's 100 minimum. The guy also responded to me once in all caps, and had to be reminded what we were discussing, so....


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Dyenomite has a 12 piece minimum but may be 25. Try them. I have worked with them and had excellent results. Customers were thrilled with the custom tie dye job they did. Be aware that if you order the Bella shirts, they will shrink in the dye process so order 1 size larger than normal.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

jean518 said:


> I think Dyenomite has a 12 piece minimum but may be 25. Try them. I have worked with them and had excellent results. Customers were thrilled with the custom tie dye job they did. Be aware that if you order the Bella shirts, they will shrink in the dye process so order 1 size larger than normal.


Thanks for the info.

AB


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

LA Dye doesn't really have a minimum , but you have to pay for 50 lbs regardlless , so you'll pay the same amount for 12 shirts as you would for 100 shirts


----------



## Romeone87 (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn. !!


----------

